# Paulfromitaly: 2006 (posts, not the year)



## ElaineG

Grazie e auguri, Paul.

All animals are created equal, but you are definitely more equal than many of us.  Your grasp of English slang and register never ceases to amaze and delight me.

I tuoi contributi sono davvero utilissimi e apprezzati, aspetto 3,000...4,000 ecc.


----------



## Nunty

What? He's not a native speaker?

Bravo and thank you, Paul. I always appreciate your posts.


----------



## Saoul

Grande Paul! Complimentissimi! 
Un grandissimo del forum, merita tutte le congratulazioni del caso! 

Saoul


----------



## MAVERIK

Grandissimo Paul , super complimenti !!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Sei tutti noi !!*

Mave


----------



## lsp

ElaineG once said something to you that had actually also crossed my mind, that you were masquerading as a non-native English speaker! Your language fluency and ability to explain have been enormously helpful (and enjoyable) to me. Thanks for all your contributions.


----------



## claudine2006

Tanti complimenti! Continua così!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lsp said:


> ElaineG once said something to you that had actually also crossed my mind, that you were masquerading as a non-native English speaker! Your language fluency and ability to explain have been enormously helpful (and enjoyable) to me. Thanks for all your contributions.



Thank you, guys, I'm moved...
As I replied to Elaine that time, "no other white lie has ever been so sweet to my ears"


----------



## AngelEyes

Paul,

I raise a toast to you. Bravo!

You're generous and smart and an all-around great guy.

Congratulations! 


AngelEyes


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sometimes I do try to use slang to test what you know, and you nearly always manage to understand it, very impressive, I will have to try harder in the future!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alex_Murphy said:


> Sometimes I do try to use slang to test what you know, and you nearly always manage to understand it, very impressive, I will have to try harder in the future!



I'm afraid that if you were to test me with the typical Scouse slang I'd be scr**ed up...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Swish then kidda


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Paul! E ti devo anche ringraziare perché mi hai aiutato tantissimo!   

Elisabetta


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSPAUL!!!*​


----------



## cas29

Congrats Paul!

Thanks for all the help - and the humour too.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

cas29 said:


> Congrats Paul!
> 
> Thanks for all the help - and the humour too.



Humour? what humour? I'm always dead serious!


----------

